# shampoo and conditioner?



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

no comment, lol. :tomato::boom:


Being a groomer, I use and recommend products specifically made for pets. There are MANY great products out there to choose from and that's all I'm gonna say <running for cover>


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

Cameo said:


> no comment, lol. :tomato::boom:
> 
> 
> Being a groomer, I use and recommend products specifically made for pets. There are MANY great products out there to choose from and that's all I'm gonna say <running for cover>


Hahaha!!! I agree!!! I'll run with you.:bolt:


----------



## Lincoln Love (Mar 9, 2010)

*??*

Hi, I am not quite sure I get the sarcasm ( running for cover)....sorry :fish:


----------



## Lincoln Love (Mar 9, 2010)

The reason I ask is because my breeder recommended pantene...she says it doesn't dry them out.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Human products are a big contreversy w/ pro groomers. (hence the sarcasm.) But you're not asking what to use on grooming clients so I don't see how it's relevant. It's you pup, so use whatever works well for the two of you. I alternate between a few products for my Maltese and Pantene is one of them. I recently used the Pantene volumizing conditioner on him and he was so fluffy, I loved it. So did everyone else who saw/felt his coat.(There's a pic in the other pets forum of him right after the bath.) I say give it a try a see for yourself; if you don't like it try something else. Did the breeder say plain Pantene or a specific type?


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

There are people on both sides of the fence on this subject (and some still sitting on the fence!) :lol:

On one side, I've heard that dogs should only be bathed with products manufactered for dogs - the PH is correct for them.

On the other side, I've heard people say that the PH in human products isn't a big deal because as soon as you mix any product with water the PH isn't material

I've heard that _maybe _it's OK to use human products on an occasional basis, but not regularly or it could harm their skin (PH issues again)

I've also heard people (on this forum as a matter of fact) recommend using Dawn dishwashing soap for some dog bathing issues and that sends my daughter into a frenzy (she works for a customer service phone line for Proctor & Gamble - the company that makes Dawn and she gets calls all the time from people asking if they can use this product on their dogs - it is NOT, repeat *NOT *recommended for use on animals; according to the manufacturer!!!!!!!)

It will always be my choice to use dog specific grooming products for my dogs. I don't see any reason to use human stuff when there are so many different products for dogs that work for different things (color, texture, allergy, tear-free, conditioning, scent, etc., etc., etc.) I will not condemn anyone who wants to use something else, but personally, I won't...

It's not an actual shampoo product (human or canine) but a local humane society got in a miniature schnauzer whose back was literally SKINNED because the owners (thinking they were helping by using something they thought was "mild") used Woolite to bathe the dog and it completely removed the skin from the dog's back - he will have to wear a protective t-shirt when outside in the sun for the rest of his life because he is permanently scarred. I won't risk it! IMHO...


----------



## Lincoln Love (Mar 9, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks Harley chick and plumcrazy... I get it now! Appreciate it! :doh:


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

I've used Pantene for my Rogan a few times (red expressions) and it gave him a wonderful soft silky coat. No problems with that at all. I used to use Pantene on my Yorkie's all the time, it's the only thing that really made them nice and silky soft and prevented tangles... I love the stuff. However, I am not a pro-groomer, this is just my personal experience. It worked perfectly fine for me  I like to switch it up and alternate between pet and human products. I've never had a problem.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I have a thing about yorkie ands maltese/coats. I DETEST the stringiness around the ears and I always soak that in les pooch F&T. After that, I might spray Davis anti-stat on my comb. I detest grease and it ruins everything. I am one of those super opinionated ANTI-HUMAN shampoos


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

I use dog shampoo and Pantene (in the brownish gold bottle that says for African American Hair) for conditioner. If you do decide to use human products, make sure it's really diluted. I made the mistake of not diluting the conditioner enough the first time I washed and dried him myself. The next time I get shampoo and conditioner, though, I'm going to try the Chris Christensen Products.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

Lincoln Love said:


> Hi, I am not quite sure I get the sarcasm ( running for cover)....sorry :fish:



I'm sorry Lincoln, I meant no disrespect to you  

When I first came on this board, I expressed my opinion (probably a little to strongly) on the use of people shampoo on doggies and was heavily chastised for it by a few members, so I was refraining from saying too much and upsetting people all over again. 

Honestly, there are so many great dog-specific products out there! Some good for long coats, curly coats, harsh coats. Those that are made to clean & condition, for dogs that have sensitivities, etc, so many in fact, I just dont' see the need to use a human product.


----------



## Savannah (Jan 15, 2010)

Lincoln Love said:


> The reason I ask is because my breeder recommended pantene...she says it doesn't dry them out.


I used Pantene smooth & sleek on Flash for many months. I chose it because I remembered my breeder explaining the difference between fur and hair. I thought, since poodles have hair, I should be able to use my own shampoo on him! So that's what I did. I didn't actually know anyone else had done it until recently.
I did notice that Pantene gave him a sleek, shiny coat, helped with static and tangles quite a bit, and never dried his skin. However, it did weigh the coat down just a bit (maybe that was just because I used the smooth & sleek variety-shouldve tried the volumizing). I switched to Espree Plum Perfect because it also contains panthenol (the active ingredient Pantene is named and famous for) and conditioners but doesn't flatten the coat. So far I'm extremely happy with it. I even used it on my own hair when I ran out of shampoo- it was great! 

I did just pick up a sample of Chris Christensen's bath system (white on white shampoo, thick & thicker mousse, after bath, & ice on ice spray) and I'm pretty excited to try it out. I already tried out the ice on ice, and I'll never be without it again! It's great in every way.


----------



## Savannah (Jan 15, 2010)

*tina* said:


> I use dog shampoo and Pantene (in the brownish gold bottle that says for African American Hair) for conditioner. If you do decide to use human products, make sure it's really diluted. I made the mistake of not diluting the conditioner enough the first time I washed and dried him myself. The next time I get shampoo and conditioner, though, I'm going to try the Chris Christensen Products.


Good point, I never thought to mention that. I dilute everything because it's too hard to work it through the coat or rinse it out properly otherwise. Even my Plum Perfect comes in this thick, shampooey goo, so I water it down until it's quite runny. I like my shampoo as watery as possible while still producing a lather when scrubbed in the dog's coat.

And I have had several other groomers warn me that human shampoo would dry out his coat/skin/internal organs, lol. Everyone assumes this stuff is toxic! But I used it on Flash every week without any problems. All that stuff about ph balancing is kinda bs anyway, beacause even your water can affect the ph level of your shampoo. It's not as all-important or as delicate as everyone says it is.


----------



## shalynn (Mar 18, 2010)

when i first got my puppy i was told i need to bath him as often as every week for awhile so he would get use to it, and i thought i would try baby shampoo cause its so gentle. Well when i started to take him to a groomer i got my butt chewed for using that and for washing him so often but i never had a problem with his skin. but i started to go longer inbetween baths and now he gets a trim and bath about 4-6 weeks and so far ive been using Pro-Pet moisturizing oatmeal shampoo, its suppose to help sooth and moisturize dry, itchy & irritated skin, but i think i might try the panteen as well.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I had a pro groomer on a general pet forum get all over me for bathing my Maltese every week. She told me he only needs to be bathed once a month.:scared: (I can't imagine how gross and miserable he would be if I let him go that long.) Her boss breeds "MiKis and they are part Maltese so she knows." She obviously didn't know what she was talking about. And she supposedly shows Miniature Aussies!?! I wonder what she thinks of the show dogs being bathed 2-3 times in one weekend?


----------



## Savannah (Jan 15, 2010)

Harley_chik said:


> I had a pro groomer on a general pet forum get all over me for bathing my Maltese every week. She told me he only needs to be bathed once a month.:scared: (I can't imagine how gross and miserable he would be if I let him go that long.) Her boss breeds "MiKis and they are part Maltese so she knows." She obviously didn't know what she was talking about. And she supposedly shows Miniature Aussies!?! I wonder what she thinks of the show dogs being bathed 2-3 times in one weekend?


It was indeed once true that frequent bathing would strip the coat of sebum, the natural oil that keeps the dogs skins and coat in top condition. However, many advances in the chemistry of dog shampoo have made this a thing of the past. As long as you're using a quality, mild shampoo and conditioning well you shouldn't have any problems. My own dog has had a bath every week since he was 8 weeks old and he's never had the barest hint of skin or coat problems.

It's just like you said, show dogs get washed almost as frequently as people! Their coat is of utmost importance, and they would not do anything to damage it.


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

I use both, I start with a human shampoo (which I buy cheaply in bulk from a local manufacturer) and do a second wash with a dog shampoo, none of my clients have ever complained, and I've never noticed skin problems developing from it, and when you're paying $100+ per gallon for pet shampoo it makes you see things a little differently.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I use both. I use Plum Silky dog shampoo and I use my own Pureology. I like Carley to feel soft. Nothing makes her more soft than Pureology Conditioner.


----------

